# We've just bought a new car



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Guess what we've bought :wink: A clue you ask!

- It's pearl black, with full black leather, heated seats...
- It's not a 1.8 ltr engine
- It has alloy wheels
- It has 236 ft/lbs of torque :wink: 
- It's German
- It has lowered suspension
- It has a DSG gearbox

:roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A3?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nope 



Wak said:


> A3?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TT then? I hate trick questions!


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

:idea: Golf GT Tdi Mk5.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nope 



Wak said:


> TT then? I hate trick questions!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nope 



fire_storm said:


> :idea: Golf GT Tdi Mk5.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

3 series BMW


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DSG :roll:



pgtt said:


> 3 series BMW


----------



## neilmcl (May 24, 2002)

The new Seat Altea.


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nope 



neilmcl said:


> The new Seat Altea.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nope 

="andrew.p"]







[/quote]


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

VW Touran TDi Sport


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

8)

50+mpg and a 6 spd DSG with 140bhp and 236ft/lbs of torque... Drives well 8)



fire_storm said:


> VW Touran TDi Sport


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

nutts said:


> 8)
> 
> 50+mpg and a 6 spd DSG with 140bhp and 236ft/lbs of torque... Drives well 8)
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for her mate if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Â£21k and delivery for next week 

Drivethedeal.co.uk was a lot cheaper, but we didn't want to wait 12 weeks :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As a moderator, wouldn't you know this should be in "Other Marques"?

Idiots


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm not sure this thread would have worked on any board than here... But feel free to IM a moderator of this board, Tim.

btw hope you're having a good day :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> VW Touran TDi Sport


ya big girly swot! :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Well now everyone knows the answer I guess this belongs on other marques :wink:

L


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> As a moderator, wouldn't you know this should be in "Other Marques"?
> 
> Idiots


Well there isn't one (a Forum) for the Caravan Club, so it'll be fine here. :wink:


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

t7 said:


> Well now everyone knows the answer I guess this belongs on other marques :wink:
> 
> L


if I stop by on the way next week do I get a to see it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> I'm not sure this thread would have worked on any board than here... But feel free to IM a moderator of this board, Tim.
> 
> btw hope you're having a good day :?


lighten up, and check the smiley on my post...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Hmm, hope its worth it. Â£6k more than my Leon for a higher roofline, flappy paddles and less power and torque.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Hmm, hope its worth it. Â£6k more than my Leon for a higher roofline, flappy paddles and less power and torque.


higher roofline = more room for Mark's ego


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

nutts said:


> Â£21k and delivery for next week
> 
> Drivethedeal.co.uk was a lot cheaper, but we didn't want to wait 12 weeks :?


NuTTS I know you are trying to get as many people to Brooklands as poss - but it really is going the extra mile to provide a bus service  :wink: :lol:

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No flappy paddles 

and your Leon doesn't seat 7!!!



paulb said:


> Hmm, hope its worth it. Â£6k more than my Leon for a higher roofline, flappy paddles and less power and torque.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ego?

Where did that come from? :wink:



jampott said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, hope its worth it. Â£6k more than my Leon for a higher roofline, flappy paddles and less power and torque.
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

depends when u come by  We should pick it up thsi Friday evening 



kctt said:


> if I stop by on the way next week do I get a to see it?


----------

